

SeatGeek Secures A Deal With The Wall Street Journal And $550k In Funding - adelevie
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/13/seatgeek-wsj-funding/

======
ryanb
Congrats guys. First Yahoo Sports, now WSJ.. these partnerships are huge.

------
wilpen
more searching and tickets

